# A Name



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Im gonna be a new chi mommy and i cant think of any names for the little guy we will be getting him Saturday and im out of names can you please help :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What sort of theme do you want?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

No theme really ..........i want something different


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a look at the baby names online, perhaps different country 'baby' names.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

what will your furbaby look like? sometimes it helps decide the name


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmmm...let's see...how about Pongo or Ernie?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Smidgeon?, Trinket?....sometimes you can't pick out a name BEFORE you have the little one for awile because what you thought you wanted to name him might not fit. Good luck! It took me forever to name my Amber.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I settle with a name for now lol ...... I might think of something when we get him that better suits him...........Heres a picture of Baby


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Patches

First thing that popped into my head when I looked at his picture.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

how about MINGO!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats a cute name .....I want to name him something different cuz my beagle's name is Fred and My cat's Name is Lily so There kinda plain....I Really Like Mingo....


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

heres another picture...just click on the link
http://img224.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img224&image=males4uv.jpg


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Awww he's really cute!
Names I like are Rocco, Angelo, Dante and Brody :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mingo is cute and really different, I like different names! :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok he is a looker so I am saying *Romeo*!!!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I Love Romeo


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

my puppy is still nameless...... lol...I have no clue what to name him


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

He looks like a smudge! Loads of chocolate smudges ova him! Aww choc is cute,or cocoa! 
xx


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

how about Hersey?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I thinkg romeo iis perfect.... 
he is beautiful and I bet all the girl doggies are going to chase him around the park....


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

He's a real cutie!! i also like Romeo


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

what do u think of Dougie? :wink:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

okay he's finally named His name is CooJoe....lol :lol:


----------

